# Just unbrick my phone n It keeps on rebooting in to bootloader afterItrytorootitagian



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

Any reason it does that? Im on gingerbread


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

What are the steps you are using to root it?


----------



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

"Waffleninja said:


> What are the steps you are using to root it?


Im using the 1 click root that works on all droids on gb


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Which are you using (Linux/windows/osx) and which phone are you using?


----------



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

"Waffleninja said:


> Which are you using (Linux/windows/osx) and which phone are you using?


Windows and droid X


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I use Linux, but try unplugging when you power down, then plugging in at the boot logo. I have to do that every time I use it.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

"Edwinp95 said:


> Windows and droid X


Well. If I were in your position I would SBF down to 2.3.34 and install the OTA zips, therefore being rooted on GB. A little bit longer to do.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

Waffleninja said:


> Well. If I were in your position I would SBF down to 2.3.34 and install the OTA zips, therefore being rooted on GB. A little bit longer to do.


no reason for that. there is an sbf for every ota version, so he can just sbf to 602 then use the one click root tool.

but sbf'ing is not necessary. when using the root tool, it reboots into bootloader for some people. this is normal. just do as linuxtrance said above.


----------



## RageXmods (Jul 15, 2011)

"razorloves said:


> no reason for that. there is an sbf for every ota version, so he can just sbf to 602 then use the one click root tool.
> 
> but sbf'ing is not necessary. when using the root tool, it reboots into bootloader for some people. this is normal. just do as linuxtrance said above.


+1. I've had a few people who watched my instructional video say that happened to them. 
-Unplug phone
-Power phone down
-Power phone up
-When you see the M logo, plug phone in
-One Click will resume


----------



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

"RageXmods said:


> +1. I've had a few people who watched my instructional video say that happened to them.
> -Unplug phone
> -Power phone down
> -Power phone up
> ...


Alright thanks im try this in a bit im let u know if it works


----------



## Edwinp95 (Sep 13, 2011)

"RageXmods said:


> +1. I've had a few people who watched my instructional video say that happened to them.
> -Unplug phone
> -Power phone down
> -Power phone up
> ...


I works fine thanks


----------

